# Silent Loop 240: typischen Pumpenprobleme und Folgen



## m3ph0RIZ0R (21. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich besitze seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren eine Silent Loop 240, welche ich über die Bucht ohne Rechnung von privat gekauft habe.
Ab dem 3. Monat fing dann die Pumpe an zu surren. Mittlerweile macht sie schon extrem hochfrequente Geräusche. Ich habe die AIO in dieser Zeit 3 mal entlüftet mit dem Erfolg, dass bis zu einer Woche Ruhe war. (laut Anleitung YouTube)

Nun frage ich mich wie ich diese Wasserkühlung retten kann (und ob das Sinn macht) damit die Lautstärke wieder gemindert wird. Denn von den Temperaturen ist (noch) alles im grünen Bereich. Ein Austausch bei be quiet! wird wohl nix wegen fehlender Rechnung.

-Die Silent Loop ist ja erweiterbar - Wäre es sinnvoll die Pumpe gegen eine Alphacool Solo zu tauschen ? Die Anschlüsse sollten m.E. kompatibel sein.
-Oder sollte man lieber auf eine komplett neue Wakü setzen ?

Für jeden anderweitigen Vorschlag bin ich dankbar.

VG


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

Eine neue Pumpe wird dir da allein nicht helfen, denn das Hauptproblem ist der nicht vorhandene AGB der dafür sorgt das sich in ihm Luft sammelt.


----------



## m3ph0RIZ0R (21. Januar 2019)

Aber eine AGB haben doch eigentlich alle AIO Wasserkühlungen nicht, oder ? Bei anderen Herstellern tritt dies (gefühlt) nicht so häufig auf.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

Richtig., dort sammelt sich die Luft die durch Diffusion langsam eindringt halt woanders... vorrangig im Radiator. Da im Silent Loop aber eine "saugende" Pumpe von Alphacool verwendet wird, könnte dort ein Zusammenhang bestehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Januar 2019)

Ja, die AIOs haben fast alle keinen richtigen AGB.
Bei denen wirkt der Hohlraum seitlich am Radiator als AGB. 
Wenn du eine andere Pumpe einbaust, dann brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt einen Ausgleichsbehälter.
Man muss dabei allerdings sehr darauf achten, dass möglchst viel Luft (aber nicht alles) aus dem Loop bekommt.

Hab ich im Bild unten gemacht, weil ich mir den AGB spaaren wollte.
Mit AGB ist aber alles einfacher .


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2019)

Du könntest dir ein AGB mit Pumpe kaufen.

Leider ist dieser wie oft momentan nicht lieferbar: Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe
Dieser war bis vor kurzem noch lieferbar: Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA

Oder für etwas mehr: EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM - inkl. Pumpe
Musst mal selber schauen, gibt es schon ab 70 Euro auch zu kaufen.
Damit hättest du einmal für immer ruhe und die Kühlflüssigkeit lässt sich so schneller, besser auffüllen und entlüften.

Mit deinem Kühler müsstest du mal sehen ob der Durchfluss noch gut gegeben ist wenn die Pumpe nicht mit läuft, denn sonst musst du noch ein Kühler dazu kaufen. Den Radiator kannst weiter verwenden, da der Schlauch angeschraubt ist und du kannst auch alles an Schläuche mit Anschlüsse verwenden was du möchtest.


----------

